# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  C.E. testete Heute das MRT

## Helmut.2

Liebe Carola-Elke,

Ich hoffe du hast alles gut überstanden und kein so schlimmes Resultat erfahren! 

Viele haben eine nahezu krässliche Angst vor diesem Ungetüm von MRT aber das PET-CT ist noch schlimmer, viele wo in einer solchen Maschine untersucht werden haben das gefühl Sie müssten durch eine Tortur!

Wünsche Dir auf diesem Wege gute Besserung
Helmut

----------


## Harro

Hallo lieber Helmut,

woher weißt Du nun das schon wieder? Du bist ja unermüdlich und auf allen Kanälen präsent, was nicht heißen soll, mit allen Wassern gewaschen oder so ähnlich. Klär mich mal über Deine Informationsquelle auf, damit ich zukünftig zumindest mit Dir gleichziehen kann, was die Schnelligkeit anbelangt.

Herzlichen Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hutschi,

hebe mich Bitte nicht auf ein solch hohen Sockel, Du bist mir doch meilenweit voraus, et cetera p.p..

Weisst Du, manche haben ein Gespühr dafür, daß irgendwo irgendwas nicht stimmt und das an allen Ecken und Kanten!

Carola-Elke kenne ich ja auch schon Jahre vom Forum her! Und...

Du kanst Ihr ja Carola-Elke auch gute Besserung wünschen und das nimmt Sie besonders von Dir herzlich gerne an!

Lieben Gruß in die Pfalz, Helmut

----------


## Paul-Georg

Liebe Carola Elke,
meine ( und bestimmt vieler anderer) Gedanken sind bei Dir
und hoffen auf ein gutes Ergebnis.
Gruß
Paul-Georg

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Helmut, lieber Paul-Georg!

Helmut, Du kannst wohl nichts für Dich behalten - Du bist ein Schelm! Aber ein liebenswerter...

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme, denn meine Angst war ziemlich gross und nicht zu Unrecht. 
Zum Glück mussten nur meine Beine ins MRT, nicht mein Oberkörper, was mir allerdings wegen akuter Schulterbeschwerden wohlmöglich noch bevorstehen wird. Hat jemand einen Tipp gegen die anfängliche Panik? Schön war das Gefühl heute schon nicht, mein Herz raste am Anfang, beruhigte sich erst nach ein paar Minuten des konzentrierten Atmens.

Der Befund ist nicht erfreulich und wenn jemand einen guten Ratschlag hätte, wäre ich für Anregungen, was konservative Behandlungsalternativen oder Verhaltensweisen anbelangt, sehr dankbar.

Einen Unfall hatte ich nicht, bin lediglich einmal aus der Hocke aufgestanden und hatte Schmerzen, kurz darauf trat ein Erguss auf, der mich beunruhigte.
Treppensteigen tut am meisten weh, Laufen auf Asphalt auch bei jedem Schritt. 
Mit Kühlung und Quarkwickeln habe ich versucht, den Erguss einzudämmen, denn auf lange Sicht Antiphlogistika einzunehmen bringt nur Magenbeschwerden ein, ändert sonst nichts an der Ursache.
Vit-E, Enzyme und Trameel nehme ich auch zu mir.
RuStra empfiehlt nun Fischöl - hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das bei Entzündungen im Knochenmark helfen kann?

Seit ca. 5 Wochen habe ich diese Beschwerden und sie veränderten sich nur unwesentlich; 4 Wochen musste ich auf den MRT Termin warten.

Nun das Ergebnis.




> *Klinik*: Verdacht auf Außenmeniskusläsion
> 
> MRT des rechten Kniegelenks vom 31. 05. 2007
> 
> *Sequenzen:* PD und T2 Sequenzen in koronarer, sagittaler und transversaler Ausrichtung, z.T. fettsupprimiert.
> 
> *Befund:* Deutliche Signalvermehrungen im Außenmeniskushinterhorn mit Nachweis einer breiten vertikal verlaufenden Rissbildung im Bereich der Spitze am Obergang zur Pars intermedia. Signalvermehrung im lateralen meniskokapsuären Halteapparat. 
> Ausgepragtes Knochenmarködem im lateralen FC mit angedeutetem winzigen subchondralen signalarmen Areal. 
> Intrameniskale Signalvermehrung im IMHH ohne Rissnachweis. 
> ...


*OD* = Osteochondrosis dissecans

Mir macht nun ziemliches Kopfzerbrechen, wie ich die Ödembildung im Knochenmark und die OD in den Griff bekommen kann, denn es handelt sich dabei um einen seltenen nekrotischen Umbauprozess im Knochengewebe  Ursache unbekannt.
http://www.dr-gumpert.de/html/osteoc...dissecans.html

Eine Meniskus-OP kommt derzeit nicht in Betracht, weil ich seit genau derselben Zeit, seit der ich Kniegelenksbeschwerden habe, unter starken linksseitgen Schulterschmerzen leide, deren Ursache ich auch nicht kenne. Nach einer Meniskus-OP benötigte ich jedoch die Schultern und Arme, um wochenlang auf Gehstützen zu laufen, was derzeit unmöglich erscheint. Morgen habe ich wegen der Schulterschmerzen einen Termin bei einem Orthopäden. Also wäre erneutes Daumendrücken angesagt.

Über die Anteilnahme habe ich mich sehr gefreut, denn ich bin zugegebenermaßen ein ganz großer Angsthase.

Herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Carola-Elke,
ich hoffe, dass ich Dir dieses Mal einen Rat geben kann, denn sonst bist Du diejenige, die uns aufklärt. Nach der Meniskus-OP bin ich DREI Tage mit Stützen gelaufen, dann hat mir der Orthopäde die Stützen weggenommen.Ich habe danach noch Aufbauspritzen ins Knie bekommen.( Leider weiss ich den Namen nicht) Und Voltaren-Gel und Vitamin B 12 Trink-Ampullen. Ich habe nämlich auch ledierte Schultern und war froh, als ich ohne Stützen gehen konnte. Mein Orthopäde ist der Vereinsarzt vom Fussballverein FC St.Pauli gewesen. Die Spieler hat er ja auch immer wieder schnell fit gekriegt.
Ich wünsche Dir eine baldige Genesung.
Horst a

----------


## Helmut.2

Oh, oh, liebe Carola-Elke,

das höhrt sich aber nicht gut an, was machen wir da blos. Eigentlich währen wir genug Männer die Dich auf Händen tragen könnten bis Du wieder genesen währst!

Aber auch noch die Schulter, welchen Blitz hat denn dich da getroffen!

Wegen der Aufregung gibt es doch die berühmten Tropfen die man einmimt vor jeder aufregenden Situationen?

Ich wünsche Dir gute, gute Besserung
Helmut

----------


## Briele

Liebe Carola-Elke,

zu Deinem Befund kann ich leider nichts sagen, vielleicht aber zur Panik vor der Röhre. 

Das erste Mal hat man mich schlotternd herausgezogen, das zweite Mal habe ich Tropfen bekommen, die haben ein wenig geholfen aber auch (hihi) mein Versuch eine schamanische Reise in die untere Welt zu machen.

Das dritte Mal erhielt ich eine Wurschtigkeitsspritze, das war phantastisch.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!
Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Harro

Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke,

zu den bei Dir festgestellten Problemen vermag ich leider nichts Konkretes zu sagen. Ganz erhebliche Rückenschmerzen sind auch mein gelegentliches Problem. Tennisellbogen, obwohl ich nie Tennis gespielt habe, und wahnsinnig schmerzhafte Schleimbeutelentzündungen sind nach einer Weile, wie von Geisterhand entführt, wieder von selbst verschwunden, d.h. ich habe nie etwas dagegen unternommen. Auch ein Riesenhämatom über den ganzen linken Oberschenkel nach einem Sturz über ein Eisengeländer hat sich nach etwa 14 Tagen wieder aufgelöst. Manchmal hilft einfach nur viel Bewegung. Beim Wandern nehme ich oft meine Nordic-Walking -Stöcke und versuche entgegen den Regeln möglichst aufrecht zu laufen, um den Rücken und die Halsmuskulatur zu entlasten. Das hilft Dir aber im Augenblick auch nicht viel weiter. Ich nehme oft lieber Schmerzen in Kauf, bevor ich zu Medikamenten greife, deren Nebenwirkung neue Beschwerden hervorrufen könnten. Der Körper hilft sich dann doch oft selbst. Das ist meine langjährige Erfahrung, denn außer PCa, das mir bis zur Entdeckung und auch danach nie Probleme bereitete und wohl auch ohne Therapie nie bereitet hätte, war ich in meinem Leben noch nie ernsthaft krank.
Als Siemens das Neue Magnetom Avanto mit 1.5 Tesla oder wie im DKFZ 3 Tesla vorstellte, mit dem der menschliche Körper von Kopf bis Fuß in 15 Minuten durchgecheckt werden könnte, vereinbarte ich sofort einen Termin im Klinikum Mannheim. Nur aus den versprochenen 15 Minuten wurden 1 Stunde und 40 Minuten. Da braucht man wirklich gute Nerven, vor allem, wenn zwischendurch noch Kontrastmittel infusioniert wird. Liebe Carola Elke, man kann aber heute Kopfhörer bekommen, über die Wunschmusik auf Dein Ohr einströmt. Und, wenn man dann die Augen schließt und sich den Träumen hingibt, die man am liebsten träumt, ist alles wie ein lustiger Zeitvertreib. 

Das mit der Schulter reguliert sich sicher wieder von selbst. Du mußt nur fest dran glauben. 

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Carola-Elke,

einem Bekannten von mir haben Stosswellen geholfen. Auch er litt unter Schmerzen in der Schulter und hatte einen monatelangen Irrlauf hinter sich. Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Orthopäden auf diese Behandlung ansprechen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Krankenkasse die Kosten übernimmt. Heute morgen habe ich mich mit meinen Problemen an der Achillesferse auch mit Stosswellen behandeln lassen.  Wie hoch die Kosten sind weiß ich noch nicht, ist mir auch egal, wenn mir nur geholfen wird.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre vielleicht ein Besuch beim Osteopathen.
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung und dem Orthopäden viel Erfolg.


Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Wolfgang,

Wieder so ein Thema, es mag ja sein, daß das o.g. hilft aber es kostet irre gelt und man weiss nicht wieviel Anwenungen man gebraucht und ob es Carola-Elke diesbezüglich überhaubt hilft mag ich sehr bezweifeln, denn nicht überall können Stosswellen etwas bewirken. 

Bei Gelenkabnützung und Entzündung sowiso nicht! Also können wir das gleich vergessen.

Auf diesem Wege Wünschen wir Alle, unserer Lieben Carola-Elke alles Gute!
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola,

gegen Entzündungen in den Gelenken, würde ich Granatapfelelexier versuchen (Medikamente kenne ich keine) und auf den Verzehr von Fleisch verzichten. Mit den Geräten habe ich keine Probleme, ich war früher oft in engen Höhlen, da ist ein MRT oder Szinti geräumig dagegen, ich schlaf fast immer ein. Auch ich mußte fast 4 Wochen mit meinen Metastasenschmerzen im Dez. 04 auf den MRT-Termin warten. Ich weiss nicht wie jung du bist, evtl. wäre eine QCT-Untersuchung zu überlegen.

Viel Glück, Hans

PS. Oder Celebrex, wir sprachen früher darüber.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo liebe Briele, lieber Helmut, Paul-Georg, Horst a, Hutschi, Wolfgang A, Hansi B, u.a.a.

ich danke Euch Allen sehr herzlich für die zahlreichen, gut gemeinten Tipps, Meinungen und Hinweise. Ich werde sie der Reihe nach erforschen und gut überlegen, was für mich derzeit umsetzbar sein könnte.

Ins MRT soll ich nicht gleich wieder, davon war heute keine Rede. Der Arzt, der sich trotz seines überquellenden Praxisbetriebs für die Untersuchung und Besprechung erstaunlich viel Zeit nahm, prüfte die Bewegungseinschränkungen meines linken Armes und stellte folgende zusätzliche Diagnose:
*Supraspinatussehnensyndrom* http://www.supraspinatussehnensyndrom.de/

Er verschrieb mir versuchsweise Krankengymnastik und Elektrotherapie. 
Da ich seit meinem 29.Lebensjahr an Muskeln und Sehnen wegen einer allgemeinen Hypermobilität geradezu chronisch krankengymnastisch therapiert wurde, was zu Dauerschmerzen (ähnlich wie Sehnenscheidenentzündungen) führte, setze ich in diese Maßnahme keine allzu großen Hoffnungen, werde trotzdem einen Versuch unternehmen. 
Von selber geht so manches wieder vorbei, so auch meine Erfahrungen, da gebe ich Hutschi absolut Recht, nur dauert mir das mit der Schulter jetzt schon ungewöhnlich lange.
Am Stosswellenthema, lieber Wolfgang, bleibe ich dran, denn das Schulterproblem kann sehr schnell chronisch werden.
Und die Schultern braucht man einfach nach einer Meniskus-OP, wenn der Meniskus nicht nur entfernt, sondern repariert und erhalten werden sollte  es sind schrittweise kaum mehr als 10 kg Belastung aufs Bein für mehrere Wochen angesagt, wie ich erfuhr.
Hansi, warum könnte Deiner Meinung nach Granatapfelelexir helfen? Vom Fischöl hältst Du nicht so viel? Mein Fleischkonsum ist seit jeher ganz gering. Celebrex bringt bei Sehnen- und Muskelschmerzen eher nichts. Wie es im Knochenmark zur Heilung beiträgt, kann man auch nicht genau vorhersagen, da kann ich es bei Schmerzattacken mit Diclo genauso versuchen. Langzeiteinnahmen von NSAIDs oder COX-2-Hemmern lehne ich wegen der Nebenwirkungen eher ab. Zyflamend wäre da meine Idee gewesen, doch die Beschaffung in Deutschland ist mir aus Kostengründen derzeit nicht möglich.

Für mich besorgniserregender ist und bleibt das Knieproblem, denn dieser Arzt rät auch dringend dazu, den Meniskusriss operativ behandeln zu lassen, weil ich noch keine 60, sondern 44 bin. Da ihm der Name meines gestrigen "Kniespezialisten", der früher ausschließlich in einer Privatklinik tätig war, nichts sagte, empfiehlt er mir natürlich einen anderen chirurgisch versierten Kollegen. Nun habe ich die Auswahl - wer von Euch kennt diese Situation nicht? Es geht den meisten Patienten ähnlich, wenn sie erst einmal in die "Mühle" geraten. Ein weiterer Forumbekannter empfahl mir schon einige Zeit vor dem gestrigen MRT für den Fall, dass eine OP unvermeidbar sei, einen hervorragenden Chirurgen, zu dem ich u.U. nach HH kommen solle. 
Weil ich nicht gerade versessen drauf bin, mich Hals über Kopf in eine OP zu stürzen, kann ich es mir noch eine Zeitlang überlegen.

Jedenfalls muss das Knie mehr geschont werden, heute habe ich wirklich starke Ruheschmerzen, die ich aufs Autofahren zurückführe - Gasgeben und Bremsen, alles mit dem kranken Bein, das keine "Stöße" verträgt, die man aber zwangsläufig bei diesen abwechselnd auf die Pedale tretenden Bewegungen (die einem im gesunden Zustand kaum bewusst sind) macht.
Aus diesem Gründen bin ich doch sehr niedergeschlagen, denn diese ungewöhnlichen Schmerzen, diese "Entweder-Oder-Situation" und eine zeitweilige Immobilität machen mir Kopfzerbrechen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und sage Tausend Dank für die vielen lieben Grüsse, die ich gerne zurücksende.

Carola-Elke

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Elke,

es ist zum Mäuse melken, eines folgt dem andern, es tut mir so leid für Dich!

Als ich meinen li. Oberarmfraktur hatte und das mobilisieren nach 3 Wochen begann, da war dies Sehne von der Schulter über diesen Führungsknochen seitlich zum Oberarm!

Das waren Scmerzen, ich heulte wie ein Schlosshund und dabei waren die Brust und Halswirbeln auch noch damit konfrontiert. So schnell möcht ich keinen Oberarmkopffrakrur haben!

Maches Gut, Gut, Gut, es tut mir grässlich leid Dir nicht helfen zu können!

Ein liebe gute Nacht, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola,

das mit Celebrex war nicht ernst gemeint, wir hatten diesbezüglich früher einen kleinen Disput. Kein Fleisch sage ich allen Mitwanderern, die über Knie- Gelenkschmerzen jammern (können das schon nicht mehr hören und machen es doch nicht). Granatapfel-Elexier und natürlich Omega 3 Fett aus Fischen und Leinsamenöl (! bei PK) als Entzündungshemmer ist für jeden sinnvoll.

Zyflamend kannst du von mir haben, ich versuche es gerade selbst. Eine halbe Packung, als Deal für die Beantwortung der Frage: Kennt jemand auch die Umkehrwirkung (Ernährung des PK) von Flutamid, wie bei Casodex (habe ich bei Casodex vor 1,5 Jahr erlebt, bei Flutamid  scheint das jetzt auch so zu sein). Gib mir deine Adresse. Du wirst es eher brauchen, ich bin relativ Schmerz- und Entzündungsfrei.
Dann eine Frage nicht für mich, Halbwertszeit von Proscar, 6 Stdt. wird behauptet (habe ich noch nie gehört, glaube ich nicht).

Melde dich und Gruß, Hans

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Hansi,

ich wollte, ich könnte Deine Frage hinsichtlich des Umkehreffektes von Flutamid eindeutig beantworten,... Erinnern kann ich mich an den Versuch von WW, als ihm Flutamid in der Hoffnung verordnet wurde, seinen PSA-Anstieg aufzuhalten, als bei ihm Casodex nichts Positives mehr bewirkte. Leider hat er davon nicht profitiert, Du anscheinend schon, sonst hättest Du es nicht so lange eingenommen.

Zur Halbwertszeit von Proscar siehe mal auf dieser Seite nach, da steht auch etwas von 6 Std. drin: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...l/the_dhb.html
_"(Zur Frage 3: Ich nahm immer Proscar oder Avodart, später sogar Avodart plus 2 x Proscar (als ich die Proscar-Halbwertszeit von lediglich 6 Stunden erfuhr)."_

Wenn Du das Zyflamend wirklich mit mir teilen möchtest, nehme ich Dein Angebot gerne und dankbar an - das ist sehr nett von Dir!
Meine Adresse sende ich Dir gleich per Mail zu.

Einen schönen Gruss,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Harro

*Halbzeitwert von Proscar*

Hallo Hans,

das ist so mit Proscar. Auf Empfehlung z. B. von Dr. Strum habe ich mal einen Monat 2 Proscar täglich genommen. Das Ergebnis war ein erhöhtes PSA und ein noch stärker erhöhter Testosteronspiegel. Aus diesem Grunde haben viele auf Avodart gewechselt. Da Avodart aber bis zum Beginn der Wirkung ein paar Tage benötigt, solltest Du einige Tage gleichzeitig noch Proscar nehmen. Avodart wirkt dann durchgehend.  Das erhöhte Testosteron habe ich natürlich fröhlich toleriert, denn meine DHB war ja schon lange vorher beendet.

*"Reicht Dir das Leben eine Zitrone, mach eine Limonade daraus"*
(Kalenderspruch)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola,

WW`s Versuch ist mir geläufig, manchmal hat er nicht genug Geduld, wie du sagst hat der Wechsel auf Flutamid bei mir gut funktioniert. Ohne Antiandrogen, was ich nur einige Monate machte (nicht lang genug) evtl. noch besser. Wie Winfried damals meinte, wird "Flutamid genau so wie Casodex irgend wann nicht mehr funkionieren". Das scheint so richtig, anscheinend auch bei mir. 

Hallo Hutschi,

Proscar, 2 x Proscar, Avodart, jetzt Avodart + Proscar, habe ich alles schon versucht. Daher, wenn ich Glück habe der PSA Anstieg? Mal sehen, was das Absetzen von Proscar (negativ getestet) bringt, eigentlich hatte ich einen stabilen PSA erwartet.

Danke und Gruß, Hans

----------


## christinew

Liebe Carola-Elke
Nun war ich doch sehr erschrocken, zu lesen, dass Du erkrankt bist. Zunächst auch von mir die allerbesten Genesungswünsche. Zu Deinem Befundbericht kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings würde ich auch zu der "wurschtigkeitsspritze" von Briele greifen, da ich davor auch ordentlich Bammel hätte.
Aber vielleicht kann ich Dir einen anderen Tip geben und zwar die Knofikur. Das wurde mir vor Jahren aus der Naturheilkundlichen Ecke empfohlen und soll bei so ziemlich allen Beschwerden und auch entzündungsprozessen helfen. Ich habe diese Kur seit etwa 1 Jahr allen möglichen Bekannten empfohlen und es hat über Hörsturz, Tinnitus, Gelenkschmerzen und in vielen anderen Situationen eine merkliche Verbesserung gebracht. Bei mir  selber hat es bei einer nachgewiesenen Kalkablagerung der linken Halsschlagader (Habe viel gequalmt) eine vollständige Entfernung des Plaque gebracht, und ist mir auf jeden Fall lieber als die angedrohte Stent OP oder anderes. Mein Mann macht diese Kur einige Male im Jahr und fühlt sich danach immer sehr gut. Aber selbst ohne Beschwerden kann man diese Kur 2x jährlich machen und fühlt sich danach definitiv fit.
Also:
30 Knoblauchzehen
5 ungespritzte Zitronen in einer Küchenmaschine oder ähnliches Gerät klein häckseln, mit 1 Liter Wasser zum Kochen bringen, nur 1x aufwallen lassen, dann abkühlen. Am nächsten Tag abseihen, in eine Flasche geben, dann jeden Tag davon 1 Likörchen trinken. 3 Wochen dann 1 Woche Pause, wieder 3 Wochen. 
Standarttherapie wäre 2x im Jahr. Mein Mann macht es 4 - 5 x jährlich. Ihm schmeckt es auch , mir weniger, ich nehme sofort hinterher einen kräftigen Schluck Tee, und es riecht nicht, kann man also auch bei Kundenkontakt anwenden.
Liebe Carola-Elke, mit weiteren Tips bzg. Deiner Krankheit kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber vielleicht möchtest Du die Knofikur probieren.
Ich wünsche Dir wirklich von Herzen alles Gute.
Christine

----------


## Carola-Elke

Liebe Christine,

Deine mitfühlende und aufmerksame Anteilnahme hat mich richtig gerührt  ich danke Dir sehr für Deinen Vorschlag und werde mir das Likörchen kommende Woche zubereiten. Jeder Versuch ist willkommen, solange er nicht kränker macht, und das hört sich doch in jedem Fall gut an.

Nur eine dumme Frage hätte ich zu den ungespritzten Zitronen: Sollen sie im Ganzen zerkleinert und aufgekocht werden, oder soll ich vorher die Schale entfernen?

Meine Diagnosen sind mir nicht geheuer und ich werde demnächst Rücksprache mit einem mir bekannten Rheumatologen nehmen.

Ich hoffe, Dir und Deinem Mann geht es nach wie vor richtig gut und Ihr erholt Euch in sonnigen Gefilden!

Bis bald, noch einmal vielen lieben Dank und viele herzliche Grüsse, auch an Deinen tapferen Mann.

Carola-Elke

----------


## christinew

Liebe Carola-Elke
ja, ich denke auch , alles was nicht schadet (und Knofi schadet auf keinen Fall, schauen wir uns Joopi an, der futtert die auch jeden Tag) sollte man versuchen.
Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, also, die Zitronen im ganzen mit Schale verwenden, dafür die Knoblauchzehen aber schälen, oder auch nicht, wie man will, wird ja eh durchgesiebt.
Danke auch für Deine Grüße an meinen Mann. Wir fliegen Anfang Juli wieder nach Deutschland und dann stehen die ganzen Untersuchungen an, PSA, erstmalig wieder CT und Knochenszinti, oje, mir wird ganz mulmig. Aber selbst wenn Metastasen gefunden werden, werden wir auch die bekämpfen. Wir werden einen Heilpraktiker aufsuchen und da verschiedene Dinge einleiten. Mir schweben da so bestimmte Sachen vor wie Schwermetallausleitung, evtl. Darmsanierung, Vit.C Infusionen usw. mal sehen, dann haben wir ja noch andere Optionen wie eine Fahrt nach Celle, und Prof. H. können wir jederzeit aufsuchen. Weiterhin wird ein Schwerpunkt meiner Informationssuche das Thema Immuntherapie sein.
Mein Mann sieht aus wie das blühende Leben , aber vor einigen Tagen hat er mir gesagt, er glaubt, dass noch Krebs in seinem Körper ist und er spürt es, ohne näheres sagen zu können. Das ist natürlich nicht so toll.
Na gut, wir machen weiter, und Gott sei Dank gibt es ja dieses Forum, wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.
Liebe Carola Elke, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, würde mich freuen wenn ich Dir und anderen mit dieser Knofikur einen praktischen Tip geben konnte.
Christine

----------


## Carola-Elke

Liebe Christine,

danke,- und ich wünsche Euch für Anfang Juli auch alles, alles Gute und werde an Euch denken - sicherlich drücken viele Mitstreiter Deinem Mann ganz fest die Daumen!

Bis bald, viele herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Klaus-Jürgen

Hallo Carola,

wir hatten vor einiger Zeit mal Kontakt wegen Patientenvollmachten etc.

Deine Beiträge habe ich immer mit sehr grossem Interesse gelesen und ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.

Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, dass bei mir in der linken Schulter auch etwas derartiges sitzt. Ich werde am kommenden Montag meinen Onkologen interviewen.

Ich habe seit 04/2004 Pca (PSA 118, Gleason Score 5+4) und jetzt ist mir im Mai 2007 auch noch die re.Niere wegen Nierenkrebs entfernt worden. Habe sonst glücklicherweise keine Beschwerden, bis auf die schulterschmerzen links seit 03/2007. 

Alles Gute und nochmals vielen Dank für Deine immer sehr erhellenden Beiträge.

Klaus-Jürgen

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Klaus-Jürgen,

ich möchte Deinen gerade erschienenen Beitrag zum Anlass nehmen, Dir Hoffnung und alles Gute zu wünschen - und gleichzeitig von meinen neuesten Erkenntnissen zu berichten. 
Ich hoffe, Du leidest nicht an denselben Problemen in der Schulter, wie ich sie habe. Eine ordentliche Diagnostik ist allerdings bei einem derartig komplizierten Gelenk wie der Schulter Voraussetzung, um eine angemessene Therapie einzuleiten. 

Nach monatelangem Diagnosedickicht wurde mir vergangene Woche die Diagnose einer "adhäsiven Kapsulitis" der nicht-dominanten, linken Schulter gestellt - ein Synonym in der medizinischen Nomenklatur lautet "frozen Shoulder", ein Begriff, der die Verklebung (Fibrosierung) und Einsteifung nach dem plötzlich aufgetretenen hochentzündlichen Prozess beschreiben soll. Eine sehr schmerzhafte Fibrosierung des Gelenks führt zu den erheblichen Bewegungseinschränkungen, die man als aufmerksamer Betroffener hautnah und hilflos miterleben muss, ohne dass einem in diesem Stadium geholfen werden kann. Lediglich starke Schmerzmittel (sogar Tramal) und diverse NSAR werden empfohlen, ohne an einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang zu denken. Allerdings ist ohne Schmerzmittelgabe das Liegen und somit ein erholsamer Schlaf nicht möglich.

Meine Konsultationen beinhalteten zuerst den angeblichen Spezialisten für Knie- und Schultergelenkserkrankungen, der einen vermeintlichen Meniskusriss diagnostizierte und mich wegen der Schulter zu einem Rheumatologen überwies. Dieser hatte nichts Besseres zu tun, als meinen schmerzenden Arm anzuheben und mir zu erklären, ich leide an einem "Supraspinatussehnensyndrom", das mithilfe von KG und Elektrotherapie in den Griff zu bekommen sei. 

Schon damals habe ich Zweifel gehegt und kam diesen Empfehlungen nicht nach, sondern begab mich zu einem mir in Erlangen bekannten Rheumatologen, der meine Hypermobilität der Gelenke bereits 2001 in einem Bericht festhielt. Mein Blutbild war im Übrigen völlig unauffällig.
Leider wusste auch dieser Arzt nichts anderes, als erst einmal ein MRT der Schulter zu veranlassen und dabei stellte sich heraus, dass inzwischen ebenfalls die Bizepssehne entzündet ist.

Nebenbei: Die Angst vor dem MRT war in einem neuen offenen Gerät zu überwinden, obwohl ich die Geräusche als extrem laut und störend empfand.

Um die angefertigten Bilder von einem auf diesem Gebiet versierten Chirurgen beurteilen zu lassen, verwies mich der Erlanger Rheumatologe an einen Unfall-Chirurgie Professor an einer orthopädischen Klinik in unserem Landkreis. 
Dieser stellte dann die deprimierende Diagnose einer "frozen shoulder" und beschrieb mir deren 3-phasigen Verlauf, der zwischen 1 ½ und 3 Jahren liegt und bis zu einer Einsteifung des Gelenks führt. 
Ich befinde mich noch in der 1. Phase, die durch eine zunehmende Bewegungseinschränkung und sehr starke Schmerzen charakterisiert wird (derzeit bei mir Außenrotation 5°, Abduktion 60°, Anteversion 90°).
Da bei mir eine primäre frozen shoulder vorliegt, weil zuvor keine traumatischen Ereignisse vorkamen, muss ich diese Diagnose als schicksalhaft ansehen. Leider bemerke ich seit einer guten Woche, dass sich auch die andere (dominante) rechte Schulter mit denselben Beschwerden zu rühren beginnt, was in ca. 15% aller Fälle vorkommen kann.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich bis heute keine zufriedenstellenden Erläuterungen und Therapievorschläge erhalten habe, denn ursächlich tappt die Medizin im Dunklen. 
Der Erlanger Rheumatologe hat mich jetzt an einen orthopädischen Schmerztherapeuten in Nürnberg abgeschoben, weil ich auf die meisten NSAR mit heftigen Nebenwirkungen reagiere. 
Der Professor der Unfall-Chirurgie hat mir einen COX-2 Hemmer empfohlen, doch wer mich aus dem Forum kennt, weiss, dass ich gerade dieser Substanzgruppe sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehe.

Nun fällt mir noch eine stoßweise Cortisonbehandlung ein, aber dazu benötige ich wiederum eine andere Anlaufstelle, denn die bisherigen Mediziner scheinen alle nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein und konzentrieren sich allenfalls auf eine nicht risikolose lokale Behandlung in Form von Cortisoninjektionen.
Neuere Erkenntnisse bestätigen aber meinen Gedankenansatz, bleiben jedoch den Spezialisten vorbehalten, die man sich, wie bei fast allen seltenen Erkrankungen, offenbar selber suchen muss - z.B.: http://www.schulterchirurgie.de/medi...20shoulder.pdf
Meiner Meinung nach geht in meinem Körper etwas vor sich, es ist ein selbstständiger Prozess in Gang gekommen, dessen Auslöser weder ich mir, noch die konsultierten Ärzte ausreichend erklären konnten.

Dem Ansatz einer (natürlichen) COX-2 Hemmung bin ich selbst schon vor Monaten mit Hilfe von HansB, der es mir aus den USA besorgte, nachgegangen, nun habe ich in Deutschland wieder Beschaffungsprobleme - Zyflamend ist gemeint.

Am Rande eine weitere Ironie zum vermeintlichen Meniskus: 
Der erste Radiologe schreibt von einer "ausgeprägten Rissbildung des Außenmeniskus".
Der Knie-und-Schulter-Chirurg Nr. 1, der mich zu dem MRT des Knies überwiesen hatte, bestätigte diese Diagnose.
Der erste Rheumatologe ebenfalls, weil er sich auf den schriftlichen Befund verlies und daraufhin zur OP riet.
Der zweite Radiologe, der das MRT der Schulter anfertigte, erkannte auf den Bildern und der von mir mitgebrachten CD keinen Riss.
Der Unfall-Chirurg Nummer 2, der Professor, den ich wegen der Schulter vor gut einer Woche konsultierte, konnte ebenfalls keinen Riss erkennen und schreibt von einer "Meniscopathie mit Ödembildung, ohne Rissbildungen".

Mir kommt bei allem unerklärlich vor, dass ich vor gut 5 Monaten noch nichts an den Knien oder Schultern hatte und nun auf einmal so heftig von lokalisierten Krankheiten heimgesucht werde. Leider weiss darauf niemand der Ärzte eine Antwort, jeder versucht lediglich die Symptome zu behandeln.

Mein Versuch wird - neben der Einnahme von Fischöl und Zyflamend - nun zusätzlich in Richtung Akupunktur gehen, falls der Schmerztherapeut kommende Woche mitzieht. Sollte die andere Schulter auch massiv anfangen, muss ich mich auf Suche nach einem weiteren Spezialisten begeben, vielleicht sogar in die Schultersprechstunde an der Uni-München.

Ich danke für all' Eure guten Wünsche und bitte um Verständnis dafür, dass ich wegen der Schulterbeschwerden meine tippende Mitarbeit im Forum auf Eis legen musste.

Euch allen alles Gute von ganzem Herzen und viele liebe Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Carola-Elke,

hoffentlich wird es mal wieder besser und wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg bei der Schmerztherapie!

Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Aufregender + spannender Bericht*

Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke, als ich Deinen Bericht am frühen Nachmittag las, habe ich mit einer Antwort gezögert, damit Dein Beitrag nach so langer  Zeit möglichst lange auf der Frontpage stehen sollte. Unsere kollektiven Wünsche und Beruhigungsformeln sind aber wohl vom großen Boss nicht erhört worden. Wir werden also weiter Daumen drücken, damit Du bald von Deinen Schmerzen erlöst wirst.

*"Ein Weg wird erst dann ein Weg, wenn einer ihn geht"*   (Chuang-Tzu)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Carola-Elke,
auch ich hatte erst in den Knien und dann in der li.Schulter diese unsäglichen Schmerze., so dass man nicht schlafen konnte. Das re. Knie ist zweimal operiert worden. ( Verschleiss und angebl. Meniskusriss) Auf den op Bildern von der Innenseite des Knies war bei meinen anderen Ärzten kein Riss zu sehen. Ich kann zwar gehen, habe aber immer wieder Schmerzen. Zu der Schulter: Der Orthopäde wollte mich operieren, da mit Stosswellentherapie keine Besserung kam. Rheumamedikamente kann ich mit dem Magen nicht ab. Blieb also immer noch Tramal. Ich bin dann zum anderen Orthopäden in einem anderen Ort gegangen, der mich nach Kortisonspritze nach Haus geschickt hat. Eine OP kam für ihn nicht in Frage. Meine Schulter ist mit einer OP nicht zu bessern. Dann habe ich dieses Jap. Klebeband auf die Schulter machen lassen und habe Krankengymnastik gemacht. Hat auch nicht viel gebracht. Jetzt, nach 1 1/2 Jahren ist der Schulterschmerz von allein weg und keiner weiss warum. mein Orthopäde staunt nur.
Es wäre schön, wenn es bei Dir auch so gehen würde.

Horst a

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Carola-Elke. Dein Beitrag gehört eigentlich ins Unterforum Erster Rat. Vielleicht bringt man ihn  noch dahin. Für eine "Plauderecke"  ist es zu ernst. Ich habe Deine Schilderung meinem Sohn gemailt, der auch Orthopäde ist. Vielleicht hat er einen Tipp. Als ich vor zwei Jahren monatelang Knieschmerzen hatte, hat die lokale Orthopädin  aufgrund des Röntgenbildes Altersverschleiss diagnostiziert (eine Diagnose, die ab einem gewissen Alter immer passt) und Ultraschall gemacht. Das hat alles nichts genutzt. Dann habe ich versucht, es durch Eigenbeobachtung herauszufinden und bin darauf gekommen, dass der Schmerz unter Wärme (Bettdecke) stärker wurde und gekühlt nachliess. Also habe ich auf eine nicht bakterielle Entzündung geschlossen und mich entsprechend verhalten: das Knie gekühlt und geschont.  Dann sind die Schmerzen abgeklungen und verschwunden.
Ich schildere das, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es nicht gleich die ganz schlimmen Erkrankungen sind, denen Du nachgehst. Vielleicht ist die Ursache einfacher.
Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Klaus-Jürgen

Hallo Carola-Elke,
Herzlichen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen und weiterhin alles Gute.
Ich habe jetzt Casodex und ProScar abgesetzt und nehme nur noch ProFact. Dann wollen wir mal sehen, was der PSA Wert macht und wie die Schulter darauf reagiert.  Das ganze ist irgendwie unheimlich, weil ich sonst kaum Beschwerden habe. Hashimoto habe ich auch noch ein wenig.  NierenCa ist aber wohl hoffentlich vollumfänglich raus. 
Ich werde mal berichten, was mit mir passiert.
Ich nehme noch Cefasel, Mistel und Orthomol...und habe mein Leben entschleunigt.
Beste Grüsse 

Klaus-Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Noch ein Hinweis*

Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke, bitte klick doch mal folgende Web-Adresse an:

www.socrp.de

Hier werden auch arthroskopische und offene Schulteroperationen durchgeführt.
Ein Gespräch mit diesen Ärzten ergibt zumindest neue Hinweise. Alles Gute.

*"Handeln ohne Zeitverlust"* (Sumurai-Leitsatz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Carola-Elke,

erst jetzt habe ich Deinen Hilferuf ausgerechnet hier in der Plauderecke gefunden. 
Die beschriebenen Symptome könnten auf ene Polymyalgie deuten. Das ist eine entzündliche, arterielle Gefäßerkrankung, die sich vor allem, wie Du es beschrieben hast, im Schultergürtel bemerkbar macht. Aber auch Hüfte und Knie befallen kann. Dabei müssen nicht immer die typischen Rheumawerte im Blut aktiv sein. Über Ursache weiß man kaum etwas. Sie gehört zu den Autoimmunerkrankungen des Rheumatischen Formenkreises. Mich brachte es auf diese Idee hier mal nachzuhaken, weil Du von fibrosierenden Gelenkverändungen berichtet hast.

Als Mittel der Wahl wird anfangs hochdosiert Cortison systemisch angewendet, also nicht in die Gelenke selbst per Injektion eingebracht, was nach mehreren Wochen bis Monaten langsam reduziert wird. Diese Erkrankung kann nach 1 - 3 Jahren wieder vollständig ausheilen.

Google mal selbst in verschiedenen Quellen, ob Du Dich bei diesen Symptomen wiederfindest.

Alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Carola-Elke.
Ich hatte Deinen Bericht vom 24. September ja meinem Sohn gemailt, den ich als guten Diagnostiker kenne und um einen Tip gebeten, da ich mich Dir wegen eines mir voriges Jahr gegebenen Ratschlags zum Nicht-Operieren eines Bruchs verbunden fühlte, den ich auch befolgt habe.
Leider hat mir mein Sohn, der ein ebensolcher Querkopf ist wie der Vater,  eine Antwort geschrieben, die ich als "brutal" emfinde, die ich Dir jedoch, der Du hier im Forum nur freundliche Zusprache erfährst, dennoch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Ihm missfällt zunächst Dein  "Doktor-Hopping". Die Krankheit sei schicksalhaft und verginge meistens innerhalb eines Jahres, mit oder ohne Arzt. Bis dahin müsse man eben Schmerzmittel einnehmen. Cortison als Tablette eingenommen habe massive Nebenwirkungen: Gewichtszunahme, Stammfettsucht,Veränderungen der Haut, Knochenschwund, massive psychische Nebenwirkungen, Magengeschwüre u.a.  Bei einer Spritze hingegen wird kristallines Cortison verwendet, wirkt in höherer Dosis  lange und nur lokal. Knieprobleme entstünden infolge des Wegfalls der abstützenden Funktion der Schulter durch Überlastung des bereits durch Verschleiss vorgeschädigten Gelenks. Eine Kniespiegelung wäre  ungefährlich und würde Klarheit bringen. Nicht nach seltenen, den ganzen Körper betreffenden Syndronen  suchen.
Neben einem guten Orthopäden, der die Schmerztherapie beherrscht, bräuchtest Du einen ebenso guten Psychotherapeuten. Ende.
Dir wünsche ich weiterhin alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Reinardo,

1. Kurzantwort, die ich mir nicht verkneifen möchte: 

FUCK !!

2. Etwas längere Hinweise mit der Brechstange, in der Hoffnung, dass was rüberkommt:





> Hallo Carola-Elke.
> Ich hatte Deinen Bericht vom 24. September ja meinem Sohn gemailt, den ich als guten Diagnostiker kenne und um einen Tip gebeten, da ich mich Dir wegen eines mir voriges Jahr gegebenen Ratschlags zum Nicht-Operieren eines Bruchs verbunden fühlte, den ich auch befolgt habe.
> Leider hat mir mein Sohn, der ein ebensolcher Querkopf ist wie der Vater,  eine Antwort geschrieben, die ich als "brutal" emfinde, die ich Dir jedoch, der Du hier im Forum nur freundliche Zusprache erfährst, dennoch nicht vorenthalten möchte.


Dass dieser Arzt, der "brutale" Antworten produziert, zufällig Dein Sohn ist, rechtfertigt nicht, dass Du so distanzlos bist, eine angenommene Brutalität auch noch in die Kette "freundlicher Zusprache" einzureihen. Wenn Du unbedingt glaubtest, eine als "brutal" empfundene Antwort Carola nicht vorenthalten zu wollen, warum hast Du ihr nicht ne mail geschickt, warum musst Du dieses schräge Ding hier auch  noch veröffentlichen??

Auf das, was Du als "Antwort" von Deinem Sohn wiedergibst, gehe ich nicht ein - no comment ! 




> bräuchtest Du einen ebenso guten Psychotherapeuten.


Nur der "gute Psychotherapeut" bedarf einer Replik, die Du bitte an Deinen Sohn weiterleiten möchtest: s. Punkt 1 !!

schönen Tach noch,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola,

ich habe erst jetzt deinen Hilferuf gesehen. Mein Sohn fliegt diesmal nach Mexiko, er wird schauen, ob er das NEM  dort auch bekommt. Meine "auch" nicht ganz so junge Frau hat auch gerade Gelenkprobleme und alles eingenommen.

Ich würde dir zur Unterstützung die Einnahme und äußerliches Einreiben von Silizium-Gel empfehlen. Ich selbst nehme es auch für meine Knochen (Calciumeinlagerung) und fürs Bindegewebe, nebenwirkungsfrei. Ich kann dir das Buch "Silicium Heilung durch Ursubstanz) empfehlen, ISBN 3-87323-049-6 empfehlen.
Ich nehme es leider nicht regelmäßig, man wird lässig wenn es einem gut geht. Auch für andere Leute wäre die Einnahme empfehlenswert. Die Orginalpackung hatte ich dir geschickt, mit den Hintergedanken, daß du dir die Sache anschaust. 
Tramagit hatte ich vor Jahren, wegen meinen Metastasenschmerzen auch genommen, ohne Wirkung.
Celebrex, nehme ich (nicht momentan) immer noch, mit meinem alten, gesunden Herz, kein Problem.
Viel Erfolg, ich hoffe es wirkt ein wenig, Gruß Hans

----------


## Carola-Elke

_Tausend Dank an die lieben Helfer, die mir eine riesen Überraschung bereitet haben - insbesondere gilt mein Dank Rudolf, seinem besonderen Engagement in meiner Angelgenheit, und den mir unbekannten helfenden Geistern, die er rief!

Als mir Rudolf davon erzählte, hat es mich sehr gerührt, denn ich habe mit einer derartigen Hilfsaktion überhaupt nicht gerechnet - die Überraschung ist Euch gelungen! Ich freue mich wirklich sehr!

Sicherlich hoffe ich, dass mich die neuen, natürlichen Mittel dabei unterstützen werden, um bald wieder beschwerdefreier zu sein.

Ich danke Euch von Herzen und wünsche Euch genauso viel Glück und weiterhin alles Gute!

Viele liebe Grüsse, bis bald,

Carola-Elke_

----------


## Carola-Elke

_Beinahe hätte ich vergessen, auch für die liebgemeinten Hinweise zu danken, die ich verfolgen werde - allerdings habe ich kein Ärztehopping veranstaltet, wie Reinardos Sohn mir unterstellte, sondern die Ärzte haben mich von einem zum anderen Kollegen geschickt. 
Paradebeispiel "Meniskusriss: ja oder nein" - 3:3 gehen die Ansichten auseinander. Ich kann es nicht ändern, es ist leider die bittere Wahrheit, trotz bildgebender Verfahren mittels MRT. Fragt sich, wie zuverlässig ist dieses MRT, wenn die Interpretationsmöglichkeiten - auch innerhalb der Radiologenschaft - so weit auseinander gehen können?

Seit dieser Woche lasse ich mich bei dem orthopädischen Schmerztherapeuten akupunktieren -, damit kann ich leben, obwohl die Nacht nach der ersten Sitzung ziemlich schlimm verlaufen ist und eine erhebliche Schmerzverstärkung eintrat, die sich am Folgetag langsam legte. Ich hoffe, es wird von mal zu mal erträglicher werden und es stellt sich letztendlich ein bemerkbarer Erfolg in Bezug auf die Schmerzintensität ein.

Danke Euch, lieber Helmut2, Hutschi, Heribert, Klaus-Jürgen, Horst a, Reinardo und HansiB!

Liebe Grüsse und alles Gute!

Carola-Elke_

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Carola, du hast uns schon sehr viel geholfen. Vielleicht kann ich mich damit ein wenig revanchieren, indem ich dir meine Therapieansätze nenne.

Ich hatte an der rechten Schulter (als Kalkschulter eingeordnet) über lange Zeit Tag und Nacht mal mehr oder weniger starke Schmerzen. Teharpieansätze mit Salben, Tabletten,Spritzen, Massagen usw. liefen alle in den Sand.

Eine mir bekannte radiologische Ärztin schlug mir vor, mich mit niedriger Dosis bestrahlen zu lassen. Das tat ich dann Mitte 2003:
ca. 8 Sitzungen nach vorausgegangener Bestrahlungsplanung mittels CT.
Der Erfolg konnte sich sehen lassen. Letztendlich war ich schmerzfrei, und das bis heute.

Liebe Carola, ich leide mit dir und ich hoffe dass dir bald geholfen werden kann.

Gute Wünsche sendet dir
Werner

----------

